# Hey.



## stephiibean (Jan 24, 2012)

Hey  Another newbie from England here. 
Thought I would introduce myself.

I work part time at a Equine Assisted Learning and Equine Therapy centre for Children on the autism spectrum. As well as studying Think Like A Pony. I have my level 1 instructor course at the end of this month. Currently doing a bit of teach assisting and working with some ponies with my instructor.
I've currently got 5 horses. Jimbo, Berry, Cheesecake, Sophie and Rhia. 

Jimbo - 17hh, 18 year old, TB x WB, Gelding. Ex-3 day eventer. Have had him 6 years. Often referred to as Bean.
Berry - 14.3/15hh, 4 year old, Welsh Sec D, Mare. Had her since June.
Cheesecake - 13hh, 4 year old, Appaloosa x Welsh pony, Mare. My 2011 christmas present.
Sophie - 16.2hh, 21 year old, TB, Mare. I rescued her and she's now retired.
Rhia - 16hh, 24 year old, ID x Connie, Mare. My aunties had her since she was 5! She's also retired.

Pictures - 
Jimbo
























Berry
























Cheesecake
























Sophie








Rhia








Rhia and Sophie together


----------



## chrisnscully (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi stephii


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

Hello again.. and welcome


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. Great pics!


----------



## stephiibean (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks  

Hey Chris and Gingerscout... fancy seeing you guys here! hehe!!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, your horses are beautiful!!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi Stephii 
welcome to the forum 
like your horses


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Love your horses!! Welcome to the Forum - everyone is really friendly & helpful here.


----------



## Cheydako (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi there! Welcome to the forum. I love your horses, they are gorgeous!!!


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

stephiibean said:


> Thanks
> 
> Hey Chris and Gingerscout... fancy seeing you guys here! hehe!!


 yeah weird isnt it...lol can I steal berry from you...lol although I dont know how I'll get her across the pond...lol


----------



## stephiibean (Jan 24, 2012)

If you want her gingerscout she is yours!! 
Nah, I could never give her up. She's my baby girl now.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome! Very beautiful pictures!


----------



## LadyNeigh (Jul 16, 2011)

cheesecake!! awesome name!!

Welcome to Horse Forum!


----------



## Minime (Jan 11, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Beautiful pics ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

The name Cheesecake made me smile. 

It is awesome that you work with special needs kids! You are appreciated more than you will probably ever know by both the kids and the parents.


----------



## alexj1551 (Feb 3, 2012)

*jim*

Hello.... 
after ages and ages of looking, i'm desperately trying to work out if this my old jim??
I sold him just over seven years ago through caythorpe college equestrian centre. have thought about him very much since. I know that he went to a lady called somebody Newby from Nottingham , and recently found the phone number but wondered if she still had him. 
Whilst trawling through the internet, found your post from late 2010 when he had a nasty accident. I nearly cried...
I have studied the photos and am convinced that it's him. He looks a tad slimmer than he used to. Is he freeze marked?? 70AV??? please get in touch,

hope fully i'll here from you soon, 
alex


----------

